# Schreiben in Registry verhindern?



## partitionist (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich arbeite als Benutzer also ohne Administrator Rechten, nun habe ich ein Problem mit einem Programm welches sich jedesmal in folgenden Schlüssel registriert:

*HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

*Jetzt startet bei jedem Windows Start das Programm, jetzt wollte ich fragen ob man verhindern kann das in dem Schlüssel geschrieben wird


----------



## Raubkopierer (3. Mai 2007)

mir ist nicht bekannt, dass man das ändern kann. evtl. nennst du mal den Namen das Programms? Oft kann man sowas im Programm selbst abschalten. oder eben indem man einfach den Schlüssel löscht bzw. hier Start -> Ausführen -> msconfig den Eintrag des Programms entfernt.


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

Log Dich als Adminsitrator ein und entferne den Eintrag. Bist Du nicht der Admin, dann wende Dich an ihn ^^

Ps.: @Raubkopierer:
Wenn er keine Adminrechte hat, wird er eventuell auch keinen Zugriff auf MSConfig haben.


----------



## partitionist (3. Mai 2007)

Das ist mein eigener PC, also habe ich noch ein Admin Konto für Notfälle!
Mit dem Admin Konto schreibt sich das Programm nicht rein nur als Benutzer, das möchte ich irgendwie verhindern, denn es stört mich jedesmal wenn ich es starte und es sich jedesmal von neu registriert, schlampige Programmierer


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

Na dann log Dich als Admin ein und gebe Deinem Benutzer Adminrechte, Problem beseitigen und danach die Adminrechte wieder entziehen.


----------



## partitionist (3. Mai 2007)

Ich brauch keine Admin Rechte, da sich das Programm jedesmal neu in den oben genannten Key registriert, wenn ich den Eintrag lösche und das programm wieder starte wird es wieder registriert


----------



## ojamaney (3. Mai 2007)

Um welches Programm handelt es sich denn?
Oder wie wäre es wenn Du dem Benutzer das schreiben in die Registry verbietest?


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

vielleicht hilft Dir folgender Link:

http://www.wintotal.de/Tipps/tipp177,urubrik7.html

Ansonsten hast Du recht: "Schlampige Programmierer...". Vielleicht wollte der Programmierer aber auch etwas damit erreichen, was Du nun gerade nicht willst...

Viele Grüsse
ronaldh


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2007)

Wäre toll, wenn man erfahren könnte, um welches Programm es sich denn nun handelt -.-


----------



## ronaldh (7. Mai 2007)

> Raubkopierer Wäre toll, wenn man erfahren könnte, um welches Programm es sich denn nun handelt -.-



Das ist vielleicht ein Geheimnis?


----------



## Raubkopierer (7. Mai 2007)

Erscheint irgendwie unsinnig. Ich wüsste schon gern, welches Programm sich so agressiv in den Autostart drengelt. Achja: Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich das Programm zu oft erwähne: Mit Kaspersky Internet Security Suite kann man Regeln erstellen, die eben einem bestimmten Programm das schreiben verwehren. Kostet allerdings.


----------



## rotzlöffeli (7. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Erscheint irgendwie unsinnig. Ich wüsste schon gern, welches Programm sich so agressiv in den Autostart drengelt



Ist doch garnicht so selten, z.B. Quicktime macht das(die Gratis-Version zumindest)...deswegen kommts mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner.


----------



## Andreas Späth (7. Mai 2007)

rotzlöffeli hat gesagt.:


> Ist doch garnicht so selten, z.B. Quicktime macht das(die Gratis-Version zumindest)...deswegen kommts mir nicht mehr auf den Rechner.


Wenn man den Eintrag einfach nur löscht ist das ja klar. Das kann man in Quicktime selbst einfach deaktivieren


----------



## rotzlöffeli (7. Mai 2007)

Als ich das letzte mal mit Quicktime zu tun hatte, gab es diese Option nicht 
Ob es sie jetzt gibt, weiss ich nicht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (8. Mai 2007)

Quicktime ist einfach hässlich. man braucht es eigentlich nur für mov. und das Format kommt einem so selten unter, dass es lästig ist Quicktime dafür zu haben.

Und den Autostart kann man dort einfach in der msconfig abschalten.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Mai 2007)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Quicktime ist einfach hässlich. man braucht es eigentlich nur für mov. und das Format kommt einem so selten unter, dass es lästig ist Quicktime dafür zu haben.
> 
> Und den Autostart kann man dort einfach in der msconfig abschalten.



Da geb ich dir bei beidem Recht :suspekt: 

Das Problem mit dem Autostart ist, dass es auch beim deakktivieren per msconfig wieder da ist, wenn man auf einer Website war, welche das Quicktime-Plugin benötigt.


----------



## atlantyz (9. Mai 2007)

Ich weiß zwar nicht, wie man das Schreiben in die Registry komplett verhindert, aber mit dem Programm TuneUpUtilities kann man die Autostart Dateien löschen und die kommen in 80 % der Fälle nicht wieder! (Ausser bei AOL, das is sau hartnäckig!) Einfach mal die Testversion probieren!


----------



## wackaman (9. Mai 2007)

Der Regestrieeintrag zeigt Dir an, dass "DAS" Programm ausgeführt wird.
Wenn Du diesen Eintrag nicht haben willst, solltest Du verhindern, dass dieses Programm ausgeführt wird, aber dadurch wird es unbrauchbar.
Derartige Regestrieeinträge sind zwar lästig aber in notwendiges "Überl?)
Die angesprochene Kaspersky Lösung ist die Beste.
Du kannst Dir eine Testversion von Kaspersky Antivirus Runterladen. Googlen.
da gibt es zur Zeit Testkeys bis zu einem halben Jahr für Ümmesünst.
Dort kannst Du dann den Eintrag Regestrie überwachen einschalten.
Jedesmal wenn ein Prog etwas in die Reg speichern will bekommst Du eine Frage dazu, Du kannst erlauben, verbieten und Regeln dazu erstellen.
Ich arbeite mit Kaspersky auf allen 2 Rechnern von Win 2000 bis Vista.
Sehr zufrieden.
Prima Ergänzung ist dazu FF mit No Script Plugin.
P.S: Ich hoffe ich habe nicht zu viel getextet...


----------



## Raubkopierer (9. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte Anmerken, dass das Geld für Kaspersky wirklich nicht zuviel ist. du bekommst ungeheuren Service, alle paar Stunden gibs neue Definitionen (man muss nicht dauernd Updaten, wenn man nicht will) und es ist zuverlässig. Der Webschutz ist auch überzeugend. Vor Viren gewarnt zu werden, bevor man sie runtergeladen hat rockt


----------



## wackaman (10. Mai 2007)

@ all and all others.

Stimmt genau.
Kostet nicht viel, aber erspart viel.
Man stelle sich vor, man kann auf den Verseuchtesten Seiten Surfen mit Rückenwind und Wellenbergab. Aber alles OK.
Ihr könt euch garnicht vorstellen, was es alles für Scripte gibt, die übliche AV und Firew. nicht erkennen.
Wer Motorrad fährt, setzt einen Helm auf, wer Auto fährt schnallt sich an, wer  ne Treppe runtergeht hält sich am Geländer fest.
Also Helm, Geländer und Gurt werden durch gute Software ersetzt.
Die Entwickler geben sich viel Mühe, die Koste halt ein Bisschen.

Ach Ja Autostartprogramme, wie QuickTime.
Einfach Systemsteuerung, Verwaltung Dienste und dort Quicktime auf manuel setzen.


----------

